# Acana, Orijen, or Fromm?



## rms3402

So, I've posted about foods before, and I've read so many on here! Obviously there are many many many many different opinions on food. I know that feeding raw is the best! (I'm still waiting to hear back from ZiwiPeak, because I want Roxy to try that first, to make sure she likes it, before I go ahead and buy some...) Anyways... I was really leaning towards Acana, because a lot of you said you love that. But, I just went through a ton of posts on here, and many have also said you switched off of Acana because you think it's too rich or because your babies were gaining weight! I do NOT want Roxy gaining weight. So, my second choice was Orijen, as I see a ton of you love that... but NOW, I'm leaning towards Fromm!!!!!! WHAT TO DO?! It's driving me nuts! :foxes15:

So, my plan is to get one of those foods (assuming that those are great foods, right?!) and to supplement ZiwiPeak for one meal per day.

So, my next question... if you order online, where do you get these from? I'm looking for a decent price. I want the best for my baby, but I'm not trying to break the bank yet! 

HELP!!


----------



## Reese and Miley

Ive never fed Fromm so I cant give you any feedback there, but we currently feed Orijen. We've had no unwanted weight gain at all, in fact I wanted to shave an ounce or two off Reese and hes actually lost a little bit on Orijen, despite being less active through winter. I love the food and the company, the same company actually makes Orijen and Acana. Acana has less protein and fewer protein sources (less variety in meat) and is a little cheaper. Many actually prefer the Acana for that reason because they arent comfortable with the higher protein content. We've tried several flavors of the Orijen and I buy a few at a time to give them some variety and they switch between the Regional Red and the 6 Fish with no problems. Ill probably switch them to some kind of combo of grinds and premades like ZP and Stella and Chewys when we've used up what we have, but only b/c Reese has had some skin issues most of his life and Id like to see if raw makes a difference. Otherwise we wouldnt switch at all, I love that Orijen makes their food themselves from regional ingredients, they arent having outside factories produce their food- meaning much better quality control and presumably no food recalls. Leo and Miley are happy with anything (but Leo did pick out and eat just the Orijen when I switched him off the breeders Iams diet) but Reese has always been PICKY! Never liked his food, never ate right away when I put it down, and picked at it but usually didnt finish. Now he begs to be fed if he knows its getting close to feeding time, jumps around excitedly, and gobbles it all up then licks his bowl clean. So I think it really must taste great because it is truly the only kibble he has ever liked, and we've tried several trying to get to the bottom of his itchy skin. It makes me so happy to see him actually excited and happy about his meals. 
Other than Reese's scratchies, which we were dealing with before being on Orijen as well, all three of mine are doing well on it, nice coats, lots of energy, etc. I am very comfortable recommending it to others to try. I know others on here have fed Fromm and can chime in with their experiences.


----------



## Reese and Miley

O, wanted to add- I think you could consider Acana and Orijen to be a bit "rich", Leo had some soft poos on Orijen at first but moistening it with water before giving it to him cleared that up. From what I can tell though ZP seems to be pretty rich too, we got our sample a few weeks ago and Ive been giving a piece or two to them every few days as a treat (they LOVE it by the way), and Ive been noticing soft poos/diarrhea from them after they have just a little ZP. Maybe that would resolve itself though if they were completely on premade/raw rather than having it while theyre on kibble, Im not sure.


----------



## rms3402

Thank you so much for you input and advice! I really appreciate it. I didn't realize how much of a difference food can make for our babies. It really does though. It's so hard deciding, but after what you said, I'm sure Acana or Orijen would be just great. 

What kind do they like best of the Orijen? Also, do you order it online?


----------



## flippedstars

When I fed kibble, I fed a combo of all the Fromm's Four Star Nutritionals lines. The thing I LOVED about it was once your dog was adjusted to one flavor, you could feed any flavor. The chis really liked having it changed up. I also trust the company, but I think Orijen is trustworthy too. We fed Acana for a few months LOL and all our chis gained weight like crazy, but maybe it was just how mine took to it, IDK  Either way I don't think you can really go wrong just make sure to switch her slowly esp to Orijen b'c of how rich it is.


----------



## Reese and Miley

I actually buy it locally, look for a natural pet foods store near you and they may well carry it. Another place to look is the small, high end local pet store/boutique type places as they often carry higher end foods and premium kibbles.


----------



## rms3402

Thanks girls!


----------

